# Commencal META AM V4.2 RACE 2019 Sattelhöhe



## olafp (28. September 2018)

Hi,

ich bin kurz davor mir obengenanntes Bike in L doppelzuklicken , es juckt schon mächtig 
Ich selbst bin 186cm gross und mich interessiert ob jemand Erfahrungen hat, dass der Sattel nicht tief genug mit der Dropperpost runter geht und in steilem Gelände stört, da das Sattelrohr recht lang ist. Ich hab so nen Kritikpunk auf BikeRadar mitbekommen und wollte fragen ob sonst noch jemand diese Erfahrung teilen kann? 
Vielen Dank!

Olaf


----------



## DocThrasher (30. September 2018)

Ui- kann echt keiner helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (8. Oktober 2018)

Nun denn ... einfach hier anrufen  oder ne Mail raushaun. 

Hier erhält man die Info in 10 Minuten ...

Information
[email protected]

COMMENCAL Store
[email protected]
Phone (+376) 73 74 81

Customer service
[email protected]
Phone (+376) 73 74 93


----------

